# HALLY BROS. Does anyone know anything about them?



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Does anyone know anything about or heard of Hally Bros. (HO Slot Cars?)?

http://cgi6.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.d...rid=bass428&include=0&since=-1&sort=3&rows=50


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

Some paint details and pin striping or color changing on normal JL Thunderjets


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

That's what I thought. I guess I will have to come up with a catchy name and logo for mine.


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

If the words cowl induction were any bigger it would be across the windshield...

:devil:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

The ones I've seen didn't seem like a whole lot to me. Definitely not woth the $. And what the heck is (per description of the Boss) "Johnny Lightning ThunderJet 500 Hot Ones type slot car chassis" ? A Hot Ones chassis?? But he's getting bidders.  rr


----------



## CobraFairlane (Feb 9, 2005)

Hello, I was HALLY BROS. You were all correct, JL bodies, Some Stripes, Some Paint Detailed, Catchy Name. BIG COWL INDUCTION on the HOOD is the only way I could sell GM's. lol. The cars don't seem to be a "whole lot" to guys who are big into doing their own cars. But, I sold 150 of them. I am a retired Engineer. I did the stripe and paint work on cheap JL cars, to see if there was a market for more correct looking Muscle Cars of my era. There was, and I am down to about the last 15 or so JL cars. I now am casting resin "MUSCLESLOTS". Check them out. I am interested in what everyone thinks would make a nicer, more desireable slot car. So Far....... 69 Olds 442, 70 Torino Cobra, 71 Cyclone Spoiler, 70 GTX, 71 Duster, 04 SUV are complete. The 69 SuperBee, 69 Barrcuda, 69 Talladega, and 69 Coronet R/T, are a few weeks away. For anyone interested the Photo library is at http://f2.pg.briefcase.yahoo.com/bc/cobrafairlane/ 

Regards,
Brian


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Brian! Welcome to HT!
I would have liked to have seen the cars that were sold on the [email protected] but the user name does not exist any more. Also, The briefcase link does not seem to work. I am interested in what you have to offer. There are many on here that just don't care for the hassle of the auctions (buying AND selling) anymore. We get to know good people and buy. sell and swap right here on HT! 
I have gotten to know some people in a few short months that seem to me like old friends. I was made to feel welcome from the very beginning. There are a great bunch of people here that range from the new slotter to the old customizer and everything between. I think you will feel right at home and we look forward to seeing your work posted in the threads!

Keep it in the groove! :thumbsup: 
joez870


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

Yes, waiting for the updated link to see the Muscle Car castings


----------



## Mad Matt (Dec 16, 2004)

roadrner said:


> The ones I've seen didn't seem like a whole lot to me. Definitely not woth the $. And what the heck is (per description of the Boss) "Johnny Lightning ThunderJet 500 Hot Ones type slot car chassis" ? A Hot Ones chassis?? But he's getting bidders.  rr


Maybe it comes with risque photos..... :jest:


----------



## Mad Matt (Dec 16, 2004)

CobraFairlane said:


> Hello, I was HALLY BROS. You were all correct, JL bodies, Some Stripes, Some Paint Detailed, Catchy Name. BIG COWL INDUCTION on the HOOD is the only way I could sell GM's. lol. The cars don't seem to be a "whole lot" to guys who are big into doing their own cars. But, I sold 150 of them. I am a retired Engineer. I did the stripe and paint work on cheap JL cars, to see if there was a market for more correct looking Muscle Cars of my era. There was, and I am down to about the last 15 or so JL cars. I now am casting resin "MUSCLESLOTS". Check them out. I am interested in what everyone thinks would make a nicer, more desireable slot car. So Far....... 69 Olds 442, 70 Torino Cobra, 71 Cyclone Spoiler, 70 GTX, 71 Duster, 04 SUV are complete. The 69 SuperBee, 69 Barrcuda, 69 Talladega, and 69 Coronet R/T, are a few weeks away. For anyone interested the Photo library is at http://f2.pg.briefcase.yahoo.com/bc/cobrafairlane/
> 
> Regards,
> Brian


Sweet, Im just glad that someone is making these models..Kinda pricey for me right now though. THe GTX is sweet, so there are the 69 Torinos I thought I saw what could be a 69 torino back end in one of your auction photos


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Nice to hear from you Brian. You did a few that I really liked. I never won any. There were a couple of th R/W/B Mopars I was bidding on back when you were selling. Its nice to see and hear that you did well with the JLs.


----------



## madsapper (Jan 25, 2001)

I've got some Dusters, and a GTX he did. They fit nice, but are more the scale of a JLXT, not a tough one. Neat stuff, with stripes too!


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Nice looking cars!


Are you planning on doing an AAR Cuda with the correct hood?

Thanks,
Marty


----------

